# Ok, how to not have the ikbird 'reset' the graph when the BT drops



## smokinray

I am using the ink bird 4 probe, and working great until the connection drops.. even though I am like 10 ft way after a few hours it just drops..and.. not  big deal but the graph then resets .. so all memory is lost.. very bad design given connections drop or probes change or even battery dies.. no reason to not remember the graph.

is there a way have it keep the memory?

Is there an app that I can use with the ink bird that remembers data until physically reset?


----------



## BandCollector

If it were mine I would call Inkbird Customer Service. . .They should be able to help you.

There is a member here from Inkbird.  Perhaps he will see your request and know what to do.

Or you can Private Message him.



 Inkbirdbbq


I hope this helps,

John


----------



## mike243

mine will drop sometimes also, not sure why mine is the 6x, im going to try to put app on my kindle fire and leave it on, my iPhone maybe getting something else going and drop it.


----------



## smokinray

I did ping the rep and gave them this link... they are pretty good at responding .


----------



## smokinray

mike243 said:


> mine will drop sometimes also, not sure why mine is the 6x, im going to try to put app on my kindle fire and leave it on, my iPhone maybe getting something else going and drop it.


yes but even if it drops, which is a very normal thing with wireless and BT, the graph should not erase. Good software should be designed to handle dropped connections.. this is the way.


----------



## fivetricks

Nope. There's no known workaround as far as I know. It's not just an inkbird thing. Pretty much all BT thermos use the same software and they all have the same flaws. Pretty frustrating


----------



## dr k

Inkbird suggests to try the Easy BBQ app if having range issues with theirs.  Make sure you don't have the app marked as always sleeping under the battery device maintenance.


----------



## smokinray

fivetricks said:


> Nope. There's no known workaround as far as I know. It's not just an inkbird thing. Pretty much all BT thermos use the same software and they all have the same flaws. Pretty frustrating


They should open source it then and then I could write a patch.. such an easy thing to fix and add a simple reset button to clear the store.. trivial.  Inkbird?!?!?!


----------



## smokinray

dr k said:


> Inkbird suggests to try the Easy BBQ app if having range issues with theirs.  Make sure you don't have the app marked as always sleeping under the battery device maintenance.


I am not having range issues at all.. in fact I walked all over the yard and house trying to find the range and never could make it disconnect.. I just think the BT disconnects on it's own.. for a variety of reasons.


----------



## smokinray

dr k said:


> Inkbird suggests to try the Easy BBQ app if having range issues with theirs.  Make sure you don't have the app marked as always sleeping under the battery device maintenance.


well try those others.. they look identical.


----------



## chopsaw

The graph I gave up on . Mine has great connection and range .  Had to make a quick run to the store the other day . Phone starts beeping . " Connection lost " I was in the truck 2 blocks from my house when it went off . 
IBT-4XS .
I use the BBQ go .


----------



## smokinray

chopsaw said:


> The graph I gave up on . Mine has great connection and range .  Had to make a quick run to the store the other day . Phone starts beeping . " Connection lost " I was in the truck 2 blocks from my house when it went off .
> IBT-4XS .
> I use the BBQ go .


yah same here.. great connection... except the BT just drops every few hours. I like the graphs to see what is happening over time.. and also it helps me see when it starts to trend so I can adjust the fire before it ranges too far. I wonder where they all get the same software?


----------



## fivetricks

S
 smokinray


All of these apps are on the same architecture. Maybe you can get the code to one of them and be the HERO of the BT grill themo community. I swear they all just use a template and simply skin it to their liking so the template must exist somewhere.

(Android list)

Bbqgo
Smart bbq meter
Grill BBQ
EasyBBQ
CloudBBQ
Lazy BBQ <-- this one looks slightly different than the rest
Smartfire
BBQ Pro
ThermoWorks BBQ
Heat BBQ
Digital BBQ
BBQ mate
CloudBBQ

The list goes on and on....

Best of luck to you. You would be my hero for sure


----------



## smokinray

fivetricks said:


> S
> smokinray
> 
> 
> All of these apps are on the same architecture. Maybe you can get the code to one of them and be the HERO of the BT grill themo community. I swear they all just use a template and simply skin it to their liking so the template must exist somewhere.
> 
> (Android list)
> 
> Bbqgo
> Smart bbq meter
> Grill BBQ
> EasyBBQ
> CloudBBQ
> Lazy BBQ <-- this one looks slightly different than the rest
> Smartfire
> BBQ Pro
> ThermoWorks BBQ
> Heat BBQ
> Digital BBQ
> BBQ mate
> CloudBBQ
> 
> The list goes on and on....
> 
> Best of luck to you. You would be my hero for sure


that is an awesome list.. I did download a few of those and you are right exactly the same .. so there must be  a common code base. I did some quick googling and all I found were some web based hacked up stuff.. ,maybe ink bird can share where they get their code from .. or they can add a feature to retain the memory. Easy enough to write to local store .. just an array of temp values with stamp. If they give me access I can see about creating a patch.  Inkbird??!?? :)


----------



## fivetricks

I doubt 

 Inkbirdbbq
 would be complicit in offering you access to the tools to create a competing product, but there must be a code/template bank out there that has it in some form or another. Just look at all the forum template sites, it has to be something similar I would think.


----------



## smokinray

fivetricks said:


> I doubt
> 
> Inkbirdbbq
> would be complicit in offering you access to the tools to create a competing product, but there must be a code/template bank out there that has it in some form or another. Just look at all the forum template sites, it has to be something similar I would think.


Well, call can do is ask.. their app is not competitive and even they recommend others.. their product is the thermometer not the app. But I will look around.  All they have to do is contract someone on upworks to add that for like $200.. they would then have a competitive edge :)


----------



## fivetricks

Yes, I've made similar suggestions about coming up with the (only) properly working app and what that could do for their product.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq

Hi friend,please don't worry. Will do our bet to help you out. PM you.


----------



## smokinray

Inkbirdbbq
 so the issue is when the app is always showing and the BT drops.. it is all fine.. but you have to set the phone to always have it showing.. if you minimize the app and the bt drops.. it will zero the graph.. and the BT drops a lot for a few seconds.. non stop.. even sitting next to it. So I think there is a bug in the software because if the app is open the graph remembers just fine.. just something when the app is 'suspended' I guess.. it clears the memory. That is for sure a bug.


----------



## dr k

I don't have the Inkbird but I do use the Easy BBQ app for mine and I don't lose BT or connection with screen on or off.  If I see loss of settings or Easy BBQ has stopped working and I check the device maintenance on my Android it documented an app crash.   I think it's my fault if I restart, run device maintenance and clear memory during a smoke.  I try to do that before starting the transmitter and opening the app.


----------



## fivetricks

I use the inkbird as well as other brands with both easy BBQ and BBQ go apps. They perform the exact same. Minimize the app or try to use another app? Crash. Let your phone screen go dark? Crash. The app is just buggy and need work. 

I'm using a S10 plus and have both of the apps set to always run or whatever in the battery settings as well.


----------



## chopsaw

I have an S10 E . I use BBQ Go . No crash no disconnect . I goof up and close it out , then lose the graph . I also run it on an old S4 , and a galaxy Tab A tablet .


----------



## smokinray

I tried 3 and have used BBQ Go this last time on an iPad and locked the screen open. BT drops often but the graph never clears.. so that is the sweet spot.. The bad news is the battery drains like crazy so have to keep it plugged in. But for those of us who like the graph:
1) Use BBQ Go (I did try others and while not a lot of difference one I used dropped more often than BBQ Go'
2) Don't auto lock the screen.. set it to never in Display (apple)
3) Set the 'range' from whatever to whatever
4) Watch the graph and when you see the temp start to trend 'too much' then adjust the fire /damper/wood/wind screen.

I smoked a rack of ribs yesterday and it was really windy and I had to create a foil wrapper around the dampers. but the temp kept moving since the wind was howling.. having it open always really helped me catch the temp drifts.


----------



## fivetricks

But don't you feel like that having to keep the screen on all the time is a poor solution? This is an app that in some cases will be open for more than 24 hours!

That has always been my biggest hang-up with all of it. It seems these apps are more design for grilling rather than smoking


----------

